# Foil



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

Is there a difference from the Premium and the Team frameset besides the Di2 routing?


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

no, both utilize HMX carbon.


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

pumaking said:


> no, both utilize HMX carbon.


Thanks!


----------

